
Show HN: Hacker news for book related news, makers and writers - marvindanig
https://news.bubblin.io/
======
O1111OOO
I like...

Want to include the site as part of my daily consumption of news but no RSS
feed link to __articles__ or __show__. Page source indicates that RSS is only
available for comments.

/irkModeOn: Not a fan of the "request an invite in order to have a voice in
our exclusive club". It irks me. I find it judgemental, elitist and a recipe
for censorship: not unlike a social credit score. Ironic when the site itself
is about (historically) the free written form. /irkModeOff

But... I understand the moderation issue everyone faces.

Having said the above: the site doesn't seem so active now that I'll be
missing out on much without RSS. I can check in every once in a while. The
submitted articles look interesting and many are high-quality - so this part
(the most important part) is working well.

~~~
marvindanig
Thanks for the feedback!

I will fix the RSS issue shortly and we plan to open up signup to everyone in
a couple of weeks. Let me know your email
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=marvindanig](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=marvindanig))
and I'll let you in immediately!

